# Your All Going To Think Im Mad......



## dawny690

Well you would be right I am mad but I have been looking for ideas to see what to do with my beautiful wedding dress and I have come to a decision..............................................................................................
.
.
.
.
IM GOING TO TRASH MY DRESS :happydance:
I just havent decided how yet xxxxx


----------



## princess_bump

really!! i was looking at this, but i don't think i could be that brave - go you though! xx


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

Yey - you go girl!!! :thumbup:

Are you going with a company who'll clean and box it once you're done??

Go horse riding or down the local park on the zip wire :winkwink:


----------



## Kimboowee

I seen this in a mag last year, there was lots of ideas including paint balling lol


----------



## MrsVenn

I've seen pics of brides jumping in to pools or running in to the sea with their's on...good luck, it'll be heavy if you decide on the water route!


----------



## dawny690

Just wish I could decide which route to go down would love the water idea but no water round here clean enough to do it in, horse's plenty of but am scared I would get kicked or something by it :blush: Not going with a company as yet not sure how to contact one or find out how much they charge anyone got any idea how much this would be to go through a company?


----------



## Jessa

I was looking online for stuff like this and found this site:

https://www.aboutimagephotography.com/w_galleries.php

There are lots of pics of brides trashing their dresses. Have fun! :D


----------



## dawny690

Thanks jessa hun going to look now :D xxx


----------



## Sovereign

Have fun hun! Don't think I could bear to do it! x


----------



## MrsVenn

For cleaning...well because of the type of silk my dress was made from, I had to send it off to be cleaned professionally, wrapped in acid free tissue paper, sealed and boxed..that was £280 and it only had a little bit of grey underneath the hem where it dragged. It depends on the dress hun.


----------



## moomin_troll

my dress is still covered in allsorts from zane at my wedding and i still havent got it cleaned so god knows what its guna look like lol


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

your nuts! my dress hasnt left its case in nearly 3 years and it aint gunna.. why would you wanna trash your beautiful dress. its a womans fairytail dress and you wanna trash yours.


----------



## nataliecn

This is a really big thing over here in Ontario!
Quite a few people i know have done Trash the Dress photo shoots, and they turn out amazing :)


----------



## PnutProtector

i don't think I could do it... I'm a neat freak when it comes to my clothes. 

It looks like fun and photos are amazing, but I just couldn't do it.


----------



## Panda_Ally

Sorry I don't understand??? Trash the dress??


----------



## dawny690

Dont worry not going to do it now :cry: xxx


----------



## Jessa

How come? What changed?


----------



## dawny690

We sort of partualy trashed it the other day by having a kinky moment and had :sex: in it :blush: xxxx


----------



## Jessa

OK! That'd do it! Hopefully you took pictures, eh? lol


----------



## dawny690

Jessa said:


> OK! That'd do it! Hopefully you took pictures, eh? lol

:rofl: erm no bit hard to do that :haha: xxx


----------

